# Soil Test Results Analysis Help



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi!
Got my soil test back from MSU. Honestly I am disappointed with the lack of info, but that's my fault and a lesson learned. My last year's test which I sent to PSU for 9 dollars had so much more in terms of micro results.

Anyway, can someone give me a perspective on how I am doing overall? I have already added 0-0-52 and 0-46-0 at 2 lb per 1k sf this year. Yesterday I added 1 lb of 0-0-46 per 1k sf.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't recall what is MSU test method. Can you check? I think it is m3, but not sure.

Is the soil sample before or after the phosphorus applications? And to what depth?


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

I will check. The soil east sampled at 3-4" depth prior to any spring applications. Following the sampling I added the P and K based on last year's results.

Overall I think this looks good but I'm still learning?


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> I don't recall what is MSU test method. Can you check? I think it is m3, but not sure.
> 
> Is the soil sample before or after the phosphorus applications? And to what depth?


Gman-

From MSU:

OM = Loss-on-ignition
P = Bray P1
K, Ca, Mg = Ammonium Acetate


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks. I'm glad I asked. I originally typed assuming it was m3, but then stopped.

From @Ridgerunner thread:
AA 
Ranges (ppm)

Ca: 500-750
Mg: 140-250, 100-200 for sands
K: 100-235, 75-175 for sands
S: 30-60

P bray Sufficiency Range (ppm): 15-30

Therefore, all you need is urea for nitrogen and some potassium. The SOP you have is great, but I don't want to think of the cost for 3 acres. You can stop adding P.


----------

